# we got our agreement signed and we're ready to go!



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

just wanted to post because I'm so happy we are now officially working in a team with our lovely surrogate, we signed the agreement with her and COTS at the weekend, and now we're starting a fresh cycle for me and a frozen one for her next month! 
It's hard work organising it all but I am so pleased it's coming together. 
Good luck to all of you still looking, or at whatever stage you are on the long journey.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations XXx


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi


That's great news - congratulations.


Best of luck with it all.


Louisa


----------

